# Breitling Jupiter Pilot



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Thought i would introduce my new quartz,this is the first quartz i have bought in years,and not having to wind and mess around with the winder is a really nice change.

Martin


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Looks good Martin, what age is the watch? Great heavy bezel


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

JoT said:


> Looks good Martin, what age is the watch? Great heavy bezel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello,

Watch dates from 1987 and as you know was the forerunner of the Navitimer.

This watch has had work done on it by Breitling USA and functions very nicely,re the bezal i know it looks heavy but it is in fact plastic.

Saw it on and bought it from a guy on WUS and got i think a sweet deal only screwed up by the VAT man.

Martin


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Watch dates from 1987 and as you know was the forerunner of the Navitimer


I think the Navitimers been around for a bit longer than that









Very nice watch


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Maybe Mart means 'Old Navitimer' and the 'New Navitimer'

Is there a distinction?


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Maybe Mart means 'Old Navitimer' and the 'New Navitimer'
> 
> Is there a distinction?
> 
> ...


Jas,

End of a long week and i bow to your superior knowledge,anyways a oldie but goody like me.

Martin










PS Is there a distinction?buggered if i know (or care)


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I bought an Old Navitimer in 1985, from memory


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Maybe Mart means 'Old Navitimer' and the 'New Navitimer'
> 
> Is there a distinction?


Again from memory...the "New Navitimer" had a water resistant rating, whereas the "old navitimer", which I had , didnt


----------

